# Sehe keine Bankdaten ?



## Telmudethor (16. September 2006)

Habe das Balsc mehrfach installiert upgeloaded und was auch immer noch.

Aber ich kann die Bankdaten nicht sehen.

A) Wie bekomme ich diese zu sehen ?

 Wie speichere ich die Bakdaten ab, wenn ich alle Rucksäcke geöffnet habe ?

Grüsse

Telmudethor


----------



## Roran (16. September 2006)

Telmudethor schrieb:


> Habe das Balsc mehrfach installiert upgeloaded und was auch immer noch.
> 
> Aber ich kann die Bankdaten nicht sehen.
> 
> ...


In den Einstellungen von dem BLASC Profiler,
sollte im Moment noch die Option „Ausrüstung und Fertigkeiten" ausgewählt werden.

Sonst kommt es im Moment noch zu einem Anzeige BUG im Profiler,
das dann keine Bank oder / und Inventar angezeigt werden.


----------



## Telmudethor (18. September 2006)

Tja alles so gemacht aber sehe weder die Rucksäcke noch das Bankkonto ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Telli


----------



## *Smalok* (Gast) (19. September 2006)

Telmudethor schrieb:


> Tja alles so gemacht aber sehe weder die Rucksäcke noch das Bankkonto ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also wir wollen das man in der Gilde Über dieses verfahren die Bankitems ansehen können allerdings wird das Bankfach niht angezeigt nur das was ich in der Tasche Habe.

Also Vielleicht könnt ihr ja ein nützliches Prog über diese Seite machen da wo man Von der Gilde Ddie Bankchars zeigen lassen kann wäre echt Geil oder eben so machen das das Bankfach angezeigt wird da es ja zum auswählen bereit gestellt wird.

Aber ansonsten bin ich mit Blasc recht zufrieden macht weiter so^^

MFG


----------



## Isilrond (20. September 2006)

Selbes Problem


----------



## Telmudethor (30. September 2006)

Da der ganze Sch...... äh sorry Mist nicht funktioniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  habe ich nun alles deinstalliert und werde allen Mitspielern die ich in wow kenne mitteilen, ja die Finger von Blasc Addons zu lassen.

Wenn Ihr was anbietet sollte es auch funktioneren und nicht so ein Müll z.V. stellen


----------



## Roran (30. September 2006)

Das es nicht klappt kann verschiedene Ursachen haben,
darum würde ich euch bitten,
mal die Debug.txt hier zu Posten,
und den Link zu euren Profil.


----------



## FlashIT (30. September 2006)

Telmudethor schrieb:


> Da der ganze Sch...... äh sorry Mist nicht funktioniert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was soll das denn nun? Jeder hier wird - so wie ich es nun stellvertretend mal als Nutzer tuh - bestätigen können, dass hier doch JEDEM versucht wird zu helfen...

Wenn bei dir nun was nicht funktioniert, muss das doch nicht heissen dass es für alle gilt?! In den meisten Fällen ist der Nutzer selbst schuld, weil er irgendwas nicht richtig durchgelesen und entsprechend eingestellt hat find ich so beim Lesen der Threads hier... Ich würd mich daher eher hüten ANDEREN vorzuschreiben was sie zu nutzen haben und was nicht!

Entweder werd ein wenig erwachsen, geduldig und lass dir in Ruhe helfen und tu AUCH was dafür... Oder ... ... *grins* ... ach dann lass es bleiben und bleib weiter trotzig...

Just my 2 cents
Commodus


----------



## Rascal (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Zusammen

Danke Flash für die Rückendeckung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann dir eigentlich nur zustimmen. Ich finde ein solches verhalten extrem niveaulos.

Auf dieser Seite sind bereits über 400'000 Profile eingetragen, und bei den wenigsten kommt es dabei zu Fehlern. Also zu sagen dass "Dieser Scheiss" nicht funktioniert ist definitiv falsch.

Du kannst nun entweder beleidigt sein, alles für scheisse erklären, und darauf verzichten.

Oder du wendest dich an uns, und wir werden uns darum bemühen, dir zu helfen.
Denke allerdings daran, dass auch wir nur Menschen sind und leidern nicht hellsehen können.

Jedes Problem hat eine andere Ursache, und wir können leider nicht erraten welche es ist. Desshalb sind wir darauf angewiesen, das Problem langsam einzukreisen und dann die Ursache herauszufinden. Dabei sind wir nunmal auf euch angewiesen.


ALSO:
Mal als Checkliste:
- Das Addon ist INSTALLIERT
- Das Addon ist KONFIGURIERT
- Das Addon ist AKTIVIERT (Ingame bei der Charauswahl auf "AddOns")
- Ihr habt euch dann mit den entsprechenden Chars eingeloggt, ein bisschen im Inventar herumgewühlt (Items von Inventar in die Taschen, von der Bank in die Taschen usw.), und wieder ausgeloggt.
- Ihr habt WoW beendet, und entweder Automatisch oder Manuell hochgeladen, und eine erfolgsbestätigung bekommen.
---
*Bei Fehler beim manuellen Upload:* 
Hier Fehlermeldung posten.
---
*Bei Fehler beim automatischen Upload:* 
- Sicherstellen das der Client Internet-Zugriff auf den Ports 21, 80 sowie 8080 hat.
- Bleibt das Problem, Hier Fehlermeldung und die debug.txt posten.
---
*Denkt daran: es dauert eine Weile bis die Daten auf der Seite angezeigt werden!*
Normalerweise bis 10 Minuten, kann aber auch mal länger dauern.
---
War der Upload erfolgreich, und das Profil ist trozdem unvollständig, postet bitte eure BlascProfiler.lua. Du findest diese in deinem WoW-Ordner unter ...\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua


Dann können wir weiterschauen

So Long
Rascal


----------



## *Telmudethor* (Gast) (2. Oktober 2006)

Also vielleicht habe ich ein wenig hart reagiert, ABER am 19.09. habe ich mein Post reingesetzt und keine konstruktive Hilfe erhalten.

Nun habe ich mal meinem Ärger Lauf gelassen und schon kommt eine Rückmeldung.

Also nochmal zur Erinnerung.

Habe alles entsprechend gemacht, aber man sieht partout nicht das Bankkonto  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht noch irgendwelche Tipps??

Grüsse

Telmudethor


----------



## Rascal (2. Oktober 2006)

*Telmudethor* schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch irgendwelche Tipps??


Lesen


Rascal schrieb:


> War der Upload erfolgreich, und das Profil ist trozdem unvollständig, postet bitte eure BlascProfiler.lua. Du findest diese in deinem WoW-Ordner unter ...\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
> Dann können wir weiterschauen.


----------



## *Telmudethor* (Gast) (2. Oktober 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 OKIDOKI mache ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Telli


----------



## Telmudethor (2. Oktober 2006)

So hier die Kopie aus dem Ordner:



```
BLASCProfile = {
	["obj"] = {
	},
	["npc"] = {
	},
	["items"] = {
	},
	["version"] = "0.13.1",
	["char"] = {
		["Kil'Jaeden"] = {
			["Banktelli"] = {
				["ranged"] = {
				},
				["stats"] = {
					["str"] = 27,
					["sta"] = 27,
					["spi"] = 20,
					["agi"] = 17,
					["int"] = 19,
				},
				["mana"] = 100,
				["locale"] = "deDE",
				["race"] = "Zwerg",
				["settings"] = {
					["Inventory"] = 1,
					["Recipes"] = 1,
					["Gold"] = 1,
					["Equip"] = 1,
					["Talents"] = 1,
					["Factions"] = 1,
					["Bank"] = 1,
				},
				["resists"] = {
					["frost"] = 10,
					["arcane"] = 0,
					["fire"] = 0,
					["shadow"] = 0,
					["nature"] = 0,
				},
				["armor"] = 70,
				["level"] = 3,
				["inv"] = {
					["2583:0:0"] = 2,
					["14344:0:0"] = 1,
					["16204:0:0"] = 28,
					["10035:0:0"] = 1,
					["6795:0:0"] = 1,
					["38:0:0"] = 1,
					["7078:0:0"] = 146,
					["10036:0:0"] = 1,
					["7076:0:0"] = 105,
					["17011:0:0"] = 82,
					["20725:0:0"] = 20,
				},
				["faction"] = {
					["Stormwind"] = 3100,
					["Ironforge"] = 4000,
					["Gnomeregangnome"] = 3100,
					["Darnassus"] = 3100,
				},
				["pvprank"] = 0,
				["melee"] = {
					["attackpower"] = 43,
					["dps"] = 3.571428606153597,
					["attackspeed"] = 2.000000094994903,
					["damage"] = "7:8",
				},
				["guildrank"] = 8,
				["guildname"] = "Army of Justice",
				["equip"] = {
					["Chest"] = "1364:0:0",
					["Shirt"] = "6795:0:0",
					["Legs"] = "39:0:0",
					["Back"] = "1372:0:0",
					["Feet"] = "40:0:0",
				},
				["health"] = 128,
				["tradespec"] = {
					["S"] = 0,
					["E"] = 0,
					["L"] = 0,
				},
				["class"] = "Krieger",
				["version"] = "0.13.1",
				["sex"] = 2,
				["talents"] = {
					["Waffen"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
					["Furor"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
					["Schutz"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
				},
				["skills"] = {
					["Sprache: Zwergisch"] = "300:300",
					["Leder"] = "1:1",
					["Stoff"] = "1:1",
					["Sprache: Gemeinsprache"] = "300:300",
					["Ã„xte"] = "1:15",
					["Unbewaffnet"] = "1:15",
					["Waffen"] = "1:1",
					["Schild"] = "1:1",
					["Verteidigung"] = "14:15",
					["Streitkolben"] = "1:15",
					["Schwere RÃ¼stung"] = "1:1",
					["ZweihandÃ¤xte"] = "15:15",
				},
				["pvprankprogress"] = 0,
				["guildtitle"] = "Initiand",
			},
		},
	},
	["quest"] = {
	},
	["locale"] = "deDE",
}

BLASC_upload = 1

BLASC_Version = "0.13.1"
```


----------



## Rascal (2. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schön.

Anhand dieser Datei sehen wir nun, dass die Chardaten zwar ausgelesen werden, aber die Bankdaten fehlen.

Falls du:
- Die entsprechenden Haken im BlascConfig gesetzt hast (nehm ich mal an), und
- Du mal die Bank aufgemacht hast, und ein paar Items hin und hergezogen hast (die Bank ev mal 2-3 Minuten offen lassen)

..., und die Bankdaten immer noch fehlen, poste bitte mal die BlascConfig.lua.

So Long
Ras


----------



## Telmudethor (2. Oktober 2006)

Danke werde ich mal machen

Telli


----------



## FlashIT (2. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> ..., und die Bankdaten immer noch fehlen, poste bitte mal die BlascConfig.lua.


ich ergänz mal, da ich da auch gerätselt hatte, damals:

Die "BlascConfig.lua" liegt im Verzeichnis <wow>/Interface/Addons/BLASCProfiler/


----------

